# Dingolfing und Umgebung



## Pigeon (13. Februar 2011)

Na dann erst mal Servus,

ich werd ab März in Dingolfing sein und wär super ein paar gleichgesinnte Biker zu finden die sich in der Gegend auskennen. Single Trail, All Mountain, Höhenmeter oder auch Km-Fressen ganz egal hauptsache wieder fahren. Also meldets euch doch mal. 

Beste Grüße 
Andi


----------



## Pigeon (15. Februar 2011)

man hier wirds doch a paar Niederbayern geben die sich auskennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (16. Februar 2011)

Servus,

auf meinem Kennzeichen steht DGF 
Fahre alles ausser aspahlt und Trails mit absturzgefahr 
Was verschlägt Dich hier her ?


----------



## Pigeon (17. Februar 2011)

DGF aufm Kennzeichen das is ja schon mal was! 
  Bin wegen Praxissemester hier. Gibts denn paar schöne Touren irgendwie in  der Nähe oder dann lieber gleich in den bayrischen Wald,


----------



## Brixton (17. Februar 2011)

Gibt scho de eine oder andere runde an den isarhangleiten. Aber baywald ist auch was und mir lieber.
Wo machstn praxsem?


----------



## Pigeon (17. Februar 2011)

Bin bei BMW für ein halbes Jahr, na das ist doch schon mal ein anfang mit denn Isarleitn hört sich gut für Feierabendrunden an, wie weit kann man denn entlang der Isar fahren? Bayrischer Wald war ich noch nie obwohl ich ein BAyer bin hab ich da was verpasst und wie lebt es sich denn in Dingolfing hab ja die Befürchtung könnte bisserl langweilig werden


----------



## Brixton (17. Februar 2011)

Joa könnt langweilig werden. 
DGF richtung Süden kannst querfeldein genug fahren. Da is scho brauchbar.
BayWald gibts halt paar Trails ;-)
Hinterm Isarwaldstadion gabs auch maln schönen aber kurzen Trail von den locals...
Findest scho was. Wenns flach sein soll kannst Isar entlang radeln.
Bis Deggendorf oder Mittenwald  Aber zwischen Landshut und München is sau langweilig


----------



## Pigeon (17. Februar 2011)

Boring in DGF :-((
ach du *******, dann heißts Wohl ganz viel radln auch nicht das schlechteste hoffentlich spielt das Wetter dann auch mit, gut zu wissen das das zwischen Landshut und München nix is, Naja nur flach sollte es nicht sein das wird schnell ziemlich fade wie ich finde, du sagst im Süden geht was is da auch bisserl hügelig und Wald, gibs sowas wie einen MTB Verein oder ähnliches in DGF


----------



## Brixton (17. Februar 2011)

Wegem Radlverein musst mal im 2 Rad Center nachfragen. Ist eh gleich nähe BMW.
Ist halt a kleine stadt... 
Zwischen Isartal und Vilstal ists scho "hügelig" da kannst scho kurbeln...
Kannst Dich ja mal melden dann zeig ich Dir im BayWald was wenns ist...


----------



## Pigeon (17. Februar 2011)

"Zwischen Isartal und Vilstal ists scho "hügelig" da kannst scho kurbeln... "bedeutet wohl soviel wie Maulwurfhügel, ja cool da meld ich mich auf alle Fälle vielleicht melden sich ja noch a paar die Radln wollen wär schön, will denn Sommer wieder richtig Gas geben letztes Jahr war bisserl mau


----------

